# Lures



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there a difference from tying them on or hooking them to a swivel?

D.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I know on any suspending bait it dos.And if you don't use them on spinners you get a lot of line twist.And I always use them when I trolling In case my lure fowl's up so I don't get line twist.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

It depends on what kind of connection already exists on the lure. If the lure you're using doesn't have a split ring already attached, tying your line directly to the lure will deaden the action of the lure because there is no pivot point. In the case of a lure without a split ring, connecting with a cross lock snap will allow the lure to work more freely.

As far as a lure that already has a split ring on it.... you tie your line directly to the split ring without any loss in action. Although, and I have no way of proving this other than personal observation...... I think connecting to a split ring with a cross lock snap gives a lure even more action than if you had tied your line directly to the split ring. You don't really need to use a swivel unless you're using an in-line spinner, the swivel helps eliminate line twist. And if I was throwing an in-line spinner I would be using a quality ball bearing swivel instead of a swivel with a cheap barrel swivel. Barrel swivels don't turn freely enough to stop your line from twisting.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

It also matters what kind of knot you use.

I personally use the palomar knot on everything, so I'll use a snap. I have a buddy that likes to use the rapala knot when casting cranks or jigs and he doesn't use a snap. Ties directly to the eye of the lure.


----------



## phyrephyter2379 (Jun 26, 2012)

I also like the palomar knot.


----------



## phyrephyter2379 (Jun 26, 2012)

some good info... thanks!


----------

